# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Rode voeten

## LaBelleVita

Hej,

ik ben een meisje van 15 jaar.
En ik heb heel veel last van roodheid aan mijn voeten. Als ik lange tijd stap bijvoorbeeld worden mijn voeten echt bloedrood. Als ik dan terug ga neerzitten en mijn benen ergens gestrekt opleg, dan trekt de roodheid weer weg. Het doet geen pijn, het jeukt niet, en ik heb eigenlijk geen extreem gevoelige voeten. Ik vind die roodheid wel irritant omdat ik me er soms voor schaam. Ik denk dat het komt door mijn bloedsomloop. Maar ik heb echt geen idee wat ik er moet aan doen. Is er nog iemand met dit probleem of iemand die advies heeft om dit te voorkomen ?

Alvast bedankt !
Jana.

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Als ik dit zo lees dan vraag ik me als eerste af of het toevallig niet aan jou schoenen kan liggen. Denk aan schoenen die te strak om de voeten zitten. Je voeten worden dan als het ware afgekneld waardoor roodheid kan ontstaan. Als dit het geval is, probeer dan eens een goede, los zittende schoen te dragen tijdens het stappen.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## LaBelleVita

Hej,

bedankt om te reageren, maar aan mijn schoenen kan het niet liggen, want ik heb het ook als ik losse schoenen draag, zelfs als ik op blote voeten loop.. soms voelen ze ook koud aan terwijl ik het gevoel heb dat ze warm hebben of zelfs dat ze gloeien.

x

----------


## Déylanna

Kijk, dit laatste berichtje van je brengt al meer duidelijkheid. Hebben ze wel eens je bloedsuiker geprikt?? Ik weet dat als je in het begin van suikerziekte zit je last kunt krijgen van rode voeten. Bij de voeten ontstaan dan bloedcirculatie-problemen. je krijgt last van warme rode voeten en de weefsels krijgen minder zuurstof. Ik ben tuurlijk geen huisarts maar ga eens vragen bij jou huisarts om je te laten prikken op suikerziekte. Ga ook maar een googlen op rode voeten, dan zie je dat dit symptoom vaak wordt gezien bij suikerziekte.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## LaBelleVita

Nee, dit heb ik nog nooit laten doen. En ik heb dit al eens opgezocht op google, en daar kwam ik steeds bij hetzelfde antwoord: suikerziekte. Maar ik was nog altijd niet zeker of dit echt wel bij mij het geval was. Ik weet namelijk bitter weinig over suikerziekte ...
Maar ik zal eens contact opnemen met mijn huisarts.

Hartelijk bedankt ! 
Kusjes x

----------


## Déylanna

Verstandig van je om contact op te nemen met je huisarts. Ik zeg maar zo: Baat het niet dan schaat het niet. Je kan beter het zekere voor het onzekere nemen. En wat je zegt dat klop ja, als je gaat googlen op rode voeten dan kom je inderdaad steeds bij hetzelfde antwoord, en dat is suikerziekt. Nou veel sterkte in ieder geval.

liefs
Déy

----------


## sakia

rode voeten zonder jeuk en zonder pijn, je voelt zwelt niet op, niet ontstoken, geen kneuzing of ongelukje of beschadigde bloedvaten?

Misschien ligt het aan je aders of slagaders in je voeten. De huisarts kan een echo van je bloedvaten laten doen om te kijken naar de doorbloeding van je aders en slagaders in je voet. 

Misschien is de pompfunctie van je hart niet krachtig genoeg om die druk in de bloedvaten in je voeten te blijven houden. En blijft er veel bloed in je vaten achter in je voeten omdat daar de druk te laag is door de zwaartekracht. Het bloed moet via je voeten omhoog naar je hart komen en valt weer terug naar je voeten.

----------


## LaBelleVita

> rode voeten zonder jeuk en zonder pijn, je voelt zwelt niet op, niet ontstoken, geen kneuzing of ongelukje of beschadigde bloedvaten?
> 
> Misschien ligt het aan je aders of slagaders in je voeten. De huisarts kan een echo van je bloedvaten laten doen om te kijken naar de doorbloeding van je aders en slagaders in je voet. 
> 
> Misschien is de pompfunctie van je hart niet krachtig genoeg om die druk in de bloedvaten in je voeten te blijven houden. En blijft er veel bloed in je vaten achter in je voeten omdat daar de druk te laag is door de zwaartekracht. Het bloed moet via je voeten omhoog naar je hart komen en valt weer terug naar je voeten.



ik heb inderdaad geen enkel van deze symptomen,
maar u weet u soms iets dat hiertegen kan helpen dan ?

x

----------

